

Azul JVM Now Available For Developers of Open Source Applications - stephenjudkins
http://www.azulsystems.com/press/azul-systems-announces-new-initiative-to-support-open-source-community-with-free-zing-jvm

======
4as198sGxV
The title is incorrect: Azul are not open sourcing Zing JVM, they make it
available for free to open source developers, but only for "development,
qualification, and testing". Still nice though.

------
stephenjudkins
This is probably meaningless for most developers: it is only going to be made
available "for use in development, qualification, and testing". Further,
there's no information on what license this will be released under.

It's a shame, but given the amount that Azul has poured into research it is
not surprising.

At least we can look forward to some interesting benchmarks and code analyses,
perhaps?

~~~
kodablah
As for the licensing, did Azul obtain a TCK from Oracle/Sun to say their JVM
is for Java? If they did, it is unlikely they will open it up under a
permissive license (e.g. MIT, BSD, Apache, etc).

One of Apache Harmony's big reasons for not obtaining and using the Java TCK
is that it wouldn't allow them to release their JVM under the Apache license.

------
dsheth
The announcement appears to make Zing available to open source projects, not
to make Zing itself open source. Still potentially useful.

------
hshiffman
As at least some of you have figured out, the title is incorrect. Azul did not
make Zing open source; we are just making free licenses available to
developers working on open source projects.

Regarding performance, you can find some useful information on Azul's website.
In a nutshell, Zing's strengths are its ability to GC while the application
continues to run; and its ability to support very large memory heaps without a
performance penalty. The two combine to permit a single JVM to do a lot more
work and to avoid long application stalls when GC is triggered.

------
drKarl
Any benchmarks between Zing JVM, Oracle JVM and OpenJDK JVM?

------
jbellis
Trying to find where they say what license it's under, anyone have better
luck?

------
critium
Has anybody used this? Any hard numbers in comparison to reference JVM and VMs
(jrockit?), latency vs realtime java?

EDIT: Looks like pretty much the same question everywhere. AZUL, please step
up.

~~~
hshiffman
I believe we're somewhat constrained by our license with Oracle regarding what
we can publish for benchmarks. But others are not, and this piece by Mike
McCandless gives some good insight into what's possible with Zing:

[http://blog.mikemccandless.com/2012/07/lucene-index-in-
ram-w...](http://blog.mikemccandless.com/2012/07/lucene-index-in-ram-with-
azuls-zing-jvm.html)

------
erichocean
Oracle should just buy them already and make this the default for Java. The
JVM GC pauses are becoming a real problem.

